# IBM ThinkPad - Fan Error



## shyam168 (Sep 8, 2005)

Greetings All,

I am facing Booting problem with the IBM ThinkPad occassionally. 

No sooner I enter the Power-On password while booting, in the Top Left Corner of the screen, I get an message stating "FAN Error". None otherthan this message is shown.

The system again starts normally either after restarting the ThinkPad for 3 to 4 times or keeping the ThinkPad ideally for 30-40 mins and then restart again.

This problem occurs occassioanlly. 

Any help is appreciable...

Best Regards,
Shyamlal.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Evening shyam168, I am not familiar with your particular machine but generally this message is symptomatic of the processor cooling fan not running or has some problem.

If Kiwiguy is around he would likely know.
Where are you Kiwi?

Cheers, qldit.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I agree, it sounds like the fan bearings are slow to start working until prodded a few times(probably an Australian made fan?)

Until it starts rotating, it is sensed as being stopped (they have a rotaion sensor built in).

A new fan would not be overly expensive. Getting into it to fix it could be. It could be DIY if you are skilled at microsurgery, but there is always spare parts hanging around, much swearing and often total lack of operation afterwards. (Again just like the Australians).

I would be tempted to buy a can of compressed air and blow it in the fan exhaust vent, in case it's only a dust build-up. (in the exhaust vent of the laptop, not an Australian)

cheers to qldit in Australia, enjoy Anzac day. Remember we did all the work.


----------



## qldit (Mar 18, 2005)

Good Morning all, yes that would explain your IBM problem and regretably I must tend to agree with the Kiwi. It hurts!

I think the sooner Australia takes over New Zealand and increases it's status to a slum of Melbourne the better! (LOL)

Yes tis a solemn day here, as it is in NZ in memory of the fallen. Lest We Forget.

BTW, Did the planeload of kiwi specialists sent from NZ to the US southern states to help with the hurricane looting there return yet?

Cheers, qldit.


----------

